# For Reach!!!: A Halo RPG



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Ok guys, here we go, lets kick this off with a bang):biggrin:


In the year 2525 A.D all contact was lost with the planet Harvest, a newly found colony on the Outer Rim. The UNSC (United Nations Space Command) dispatched the ship The Argo to investigate the situation; and even that was never heard from again. Thus later that year in October the UNSC dispatched a battle fleet, headed by the destroyer Hercules, to investigate the incident. Three weeks later only the Hercules returned to the planet Reach where its captain relayed an incredible story that would forever change the face of humanity. His force had emerged and discovered the planet to be obliterated and changed to a glassy substance. His forces had also discovered an alien ship and had attempted to hail it on all communication frequencies. The aliens had replied, “Your destruction is the will of the Gods….and we are their holy instruments.” The ship destroyed his force and the Hercules was barely able to escape.

Thus with this tale, humanity discovered that finally they were not alone in the galaxy, and that other life forms did exist. However, the terrible news that these aliens were not only hostile but had superior technology began to sink in as one by one the outer colonies fell to their incessant attacks. Soon dubbed the” Covenant,” after one of the captured aliens said it with his dying breath. The Covenant swept in and crushed the main Inner colonies, Alpha-Prime, the Omega Outpost Station, York, and others that were main hubs of manufacture and culture for humanity. Finally, in 2552 the Covenant found Reach, the UNSC’s last major base and humanities last bastion against the incessant alien tide. 

After a brief clash with advance forces, the Covenant attacked in force, and thus the battle for humanities last bastion begun. Anyone that can carry a rifle, from civilian to Spartan, has been drafted to fight for their lives against the technologically superior alien’s hell bent on exterminating them all in the name of their Gods and Covenant.
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Staff Sergeant Attea stood on top of the ONI defense platform and looked out over the small crater lake that was arrayed before him. On the opposite shore the Covenant was setting up artillery positions and assembling for an inevitable attack upon the base. It was nothing he had seen before, yet he felt that small but dangerous sensation of despair creep into his stone cold heart at the sight. He had been fighting for 2 months only to have his own planet destroyed, his family massacred, and any trace of him personally wiped from the face of the earth. There was nothing left in him nothing but…………………………hate! It consumed him, drove him onwards towards the inevitable fate of death that awaited him somewhere in the not too distant future. 

But now was not the time for such sentimental thought, for soon war would be upon his shoulders again, and his men would look to him for leadership and courage in the face of the enemy. He eagerly awaited it, wanting it, craving the chance to spill that colorful blood of Covenant warriors so that he might satisfy the ever growing hunger for revenge.

He jumped down and approached the trench line outside the main door to the facility that his men were to hold. He walked over to his two squad leaders; Vasquez and Dirrocco (this is the other SL NCP).

“The covenant will most likely come from over there through the rocking pass,” he said pointing towards a trail that lead out into the open area in front of the trench line. “It provides them with good cover and concealment to move heavies up to our position. Focus your heavy fire there, and keep the lighter stuff on the right and center. Prepare your men, for this is going to be a tough fight. Our objective is to hold this line till a special team comes and claims whatever the heck ONI has inside this damn facility. Then we are going to be reassigned. Be ready!” With that the SL’s moved off to their squads and started getting them in position.

(Ok, here I need you Deolago to give a briefing to the rest of your squad, and then motivate yourselves, ya know, act like you motivated)
A little later……………………………

It started with the usual whoosh of plasma as it rained down around them, scorching the earth and melting structures all around them. Yet they stood firm in the face of the enemy, and as they came they fired upon them, intent upon defending themselves to the last.

Attea fired, knocking down Ugnots like targets on a shooting range. They came in swarms, rushing up the hill with their usual childish screams, backed up by roaming Jackals behind them; trying to use their carbines to pick off anyone who popped there head up for too long.

Suddenly a large shadow loomed over them and a Phantom floated down in front of them, disgorging a wave of Ugnots backed up by Elites holding elegant plasma rifles and carbines.

“Shit, this day just cannot get any better, can’t it,” he yelled over the din and he started focusing on the Elites, hoping he could take at least one down before they reached the trench line. 

(Everyone: Ok guys, you all need to have a brief explanation of how you feel before the battle, then the rest should be about you open firing upon the advancing enemy. How do you feel? How much ammo are you burning through? E.T.C)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vern nodded to his CO, and signaled his squad to form up around him.

_"Ok, we just got our orders! So listen care fully! Our loved CO told us that the Covenant will probably try to break through sector 3, and we have been assigned to its defence... They will have good cover if, or rather when they come, so we will have to be cleaver!_ He looked at the squad members one by one. _"Blackwater! Davis! You two, try to position your self so that you will have a direct line of fire at their advanced forces, so put that M247 Portable Machine gun turret to good use!_ 

_Monroe! You come with me, we will take up sniper positions on the cliff leading down the pass, half a kilometer down the line, and try to eliminate their leaders! The rest of you, you will take up positions close to our lines, and try to halt the enemy advance..._


_Any questions? No? Well, then lets teach those bastards to ask nicely before they visit our planets!_


OOC: I hope someone of you understood what I meant with that "briefing". You are free, or at least for me, to do whatever you want in your post...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sarah sat on a crate staring at the covenant that were arraying themselves before them. They vastly outnumbered the few marines that stood guard here, ready to spend their lives so the planet of Reach may live one more day. She looked at her squad, bruised battered they were a sorry bunch. But so was she, the confidence had left her and she stared at the numbers of covenant wondering how many she would take with her. She listened half heartedly as Sergeant Vern briefed the squad. She couldn't believe that she was going to be by herself though as the sergeant gave everyone but her a job to do. 

_"Sarge, Can't help but wondering why i am the only one who is helping holding the line whilst everyone else is paired off."_ She couldn't even preform her role as scout here, no point and the CO would never allow it. She looked at Vern, not really caring bout being alone, but she needed to make some small talk, staring at the covenant forces as they poured through the ravine straight towards them. Everyone set up their positions and had to withstand a hailstorm of plasma as wraiths bombarded their position. One landed just a few feet from Sarah churning up dirt and knocking her and several troopers to the ground. She got up and saw the covenant were well in firing range. Better get this over with she thought as she shouldered her weapon.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Joseph glanced downrange. Here they come, he thought, what I wouldn't give for one vehicle. His mind raced back to the day he arrived here. His name suddenly snapped him back into the present. His mind filled in the rest. _"Yes Sir,"_ he snapped as the briefing ended.
_"Blackwater,"_ Joseph said everyone began to move to their positions, _"Looks like it's you and me old man."_ He smiled. Somehow the sight of that M247 still raised his spirits a little. "_You ever thought of packing something heavier than that Mag?_" Joseph nodded toward his shotgun, _"If you want some stopping power this'll do about as good. Up close that is." _It was said in a friendly tone. 
Joseph checked his aim, and swept his rifle back and forth. Good coverage. He glanced a few feet over as Dias finished checking his weapon. "_So big guy_," Joseph said to break the silence, "_How about a bet?_" He didn't even wait for a response, _"I bet ya first round we get outa this one."_ It was a bet Joseph tried to make with someone, but it was always first round loser second round winner. He turned to listen for the reply. Whatever his squad mate said was drown out as the first plasma blast slammed into the ground a short distance away.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

If Dias had a pritty peny for every time he was forced into a situation like this......
_"Bloody Covenant always screwing with us ar'nt they?"_ he said to know-one in particular
Dias was sitting on one of the many rocks that littered the landscape, his surrounding's themself's looked somewhat like the park's on his homeworld of Harvest, that is before the Covenant razed it to ground. It was coated in a thick layer of bright green grass and a blue sky shone out above him, trees were scattered here and there and their leaves were a dark red-orange colour. 
_"Ok, we just got our orders! So listen care fully! Our loved CO told us that the Covenant will probably try to break through sector 3, and we have been assigned to its defence... They will have good cover if, or rather when they come, so we will have to be cleaver!"_
_There goes the Sarge again,_ Dias thought he could just hear his voice in the distance. rising from his seat Dias moved over to the Trench line to listen to his Sarge, Vern was his name used to be some sort of lone wolf guy. Dias didnt like his kind, never gave a Rats Ass about the little guy always on about there own objectives.
_Bastards_
Over time However Dias had come to know his Sarge and established a sort of neutral relationship, he respect Vern and in return Vern didnt try to screw him over. 
_"Blackwater! Davis! You two, try to position your self so that you will have a direct line of fire at their advanced forces, so put that M247 Portable Machine gun turret to good use!_ 
_Monroe! You come with me, we will take up sniper positions on the cliff leading down the pass, half a kilometer down the line, and try to eliminate their leaders! The rest of you, you will take up positions close to our lines, and try to halt the enemy advance..."_
_Well there you have it folks Dias is pulling the weight again! _Of course he would be told to position himself in the enemys direct line of fire, he was the only one with a heavy weapon, She was fine animal, sleak and robust she stood on three legs, her long black cannon was tipped with three perfectly rounded hole's. Dias felt sorry for the idiot who stood in front of her firing ark.
_"Blackwater"_ 
Dias, distraced from his thoughts came back out into the real world.
_"Looks like its just you and me old man"_
It was just Davis, Dias didnt know an awful lot about his history, even so he liked the guy he was friendly enough like himself. Him and Davis had shared a drink now and then and he would talk to him about his adventures fighting Colonial rebels in the outer systems, made for some funny story's... and some sad ones.
Dias laughed and patted his squad mate on the back _"Talk to me about being old in forty years then we'll see who gets the last laugh!" _
Together the pair reached their positions and Dias unslung the huge weapon that was his M247.
_"You ever thought of packing something heavier than that mag?"_ said Davis gesturing towards his shotgun_ "If you want some stopping power this'll do about as good, up close_ _that is"_
Dias picked a good spot and extended the legs of his M247 until they hit solid ground.
_"Mate Im a cyber warfare specialist if it were up to me I wouldnt be packing anything, I would just sit my old girl here down in the armoury and take up a nice cushy desk job like the rest of commands pencil pushers"_
He begun to check his weapon and load in the high velocity ammo which took some time.
Davis decided to break the silence _"So big guy.... How about a bet?" _
Dias finished his weapons check and stood up to take the handels on his weapon. Davis continued without waiting for his response.
_"I bet ya first round we get outta this one"_
When Dias finally turned towards his friend for to reply a fast flying plasma round flew past his head and his words were lost in the winds. More shots begun to wizz around him and he could make out the Covenant troop's on the horizen.
Dias poped up the safeties on his triggers and press his thumb's right up against the red metal buttons.
_Bollocks there here already!.... Well lets get it over with then._


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Hey Tolisk, I went ahead without you but feel free to update for both if that works for you. go to it guys)

Attea reloaded as his mag ran dry, then returned firing as the wave of Grunts approached the first trench line were the second squad was dug in. There seemed to be no end to them, with more and more Phantoms bringing in reinforcements for them so that a constant wave of cannon fodder moved forward to provide protection for the advancing Elites and jackals behind them. On top of that the plasma artillery was getting more and more accurate as time wore on, the covenant spotter zeroing in on his men.

Damn, he thought, this is a cluster&^*#, what am I to do. This special team had better arrive soon, and quickly, otherwise there may not be anyone left to hold this facility. He turned and fired a burst into a group of Grunts that had reached the first trench and were preparing to lob grenades into it. The Covenant wave had reached the first trench and now they were locked in deadly close combat, choosing between the Grunts bashing or the Elites deadly swords of light (energy swords).

Attea knew there was only way to keep them off his men, a counter-charge to drive them back now; while they were stalled. He turned to his men, “Arm yourselves, close combat weapons. Specialists stay put and continue to fire upon the enemy, keep them at bay along the flanks. The rest of you, with me, CHARGE!!!”

With that he jumped from the shallow trench and ran down the sloop and into the first trench. Already second squad had been torn up, and was slowly losing ground as more and more of them became casualties. Attea scrambled out of the trench and stabbed a grunt in the head. He then reversed and knocked another back, slicing its eyes open as it wailed a high pitch screech. He then rolled again to avoid a killing blow from advancing Elite with a plasma rifle.

“Let’s dance big boy,” he said tauntingly, waggling his finger at it. The Elite fell for it, and made to finish him off with a clubbing move from his rifle. Attea waited for the last possible second, then dodged it and brought his pistol up, pushing it into the alien’s mouth and depressing the trigger. As jerk rocked the Elite as its life suddenly left it and then it toppled over onto the ground. All around him his men fought desperately, but it was a losing battle, and soon more Elites were engaging them and they started losing even more ground.

Attea hoped that whatever creator up in heaven that existed was listening to him, for he seriously needed some luck; really bad.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Tolisk and Samu3: You guys keep firing your weapons into the enemy, causing as many casualties as possible. Keep the carnage going!!

G0arr, Rambo: You guys charge down the hill with Attea, and both confront the enemy head on. Kill some things, make a name, and describe the fight as it goes from bad to worse. Elites, Jackels, and Grunts are your only enemies right now.

Doelago: You also charge right down the hill with Attea and engage the enemy with vigor that your character seems to have endless amounts of. However, after a little bit, you notice that on your flank the enemy seems to be thinning out, and then you notice a small, colorful group of Spartans emerge and make right for your position. Alert Attea that help has arrived!!!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sarah slammed her back into the wall of the trench as a grunt lobbed a grenade past her, flattening herself against the wall to dodge it. She rushed forward, trying to get close to the grunt. She waited until the last second before firing her assault rifle, tearing through the grunts meagre armour. Sarah heard above the din of projectiles and plasma tearing back and forth her CO shouting for a counter charge. She stared at him as if he was mental, a counter charge against this amount of troops? Elites who were stronger and faster than them.

Nevertheless she moved over the lip of the trench, assault rifle at the ready for carnage. her battle rifle was secured to her back. She fired several short bursts as she moved forwards, killing several grunts and a jackal. She looked at her CO as he killed a covenant elite, before turning back to a group of covenant troops moving towards her, luckily it was just four grunts led by two jackals. She grabbed one of her grenades from her combat belt and lobbed it at them. The jackals instantly braced behind their shields, shoving the grunts forwards. They let out short squeals and covered their heads waiting for an explosion.

But none came, the leading grunt looked up confused. Before any realised that they had been tricked Sarah was on them, shooting the first two grunts with short controlled burst from her assault rifle and knocking the third to the ground with the butt of her rifle. The grunts let loose a hail of plasma and needles from a needler, forcing Sarah to dive to the side. She landed on her side, wincing in pain as her leg hit a sharp rock before turning to the jackals. She let loose a hail of fire from her assault rifle, a punishing amount forcing them behind their shields once more. She moved forward as she fired, drawing her combat knife at the last second before jamming it into the first jackals throat. The second caught onto the fact that she wanted to stay close and smashed her over with its shield. She tried to stand as a plasma pistol was shoved into her face, and she could feel the waves of smugness rolling off it. She watched as it flew backwards, a marine from second squad saving her ass. She nodded her thanks before retrieving her grenade, and stabbed a knife into the cowering grunt that lay near its comrades.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Joseph ducked back down into the trench. “Reloading,” he shouted. It was like fighting the tide. Another plasma blast detonated down the line as he slammed a new clip into the rifle. A soldier disappeared into the bright flash. “Damnit,” he snapped swinging back into firing position. A short burst sent a grunt flailing into the ground, but there were more always more.
“How you holding up there big guy,” Joseph yelled firing another burst. The steady blasts from the M247 were all the reply he needed.

Joseph glanced down the line. Point blank, those damn grunts were charging to point blank. Most of them couldn’t be more than 10 feet away. Dirt was sent skyward as a grenade detonated. Joseph snapped his head to one side to keep the dirt from getting in his eyes.
"THEY'RE IN THE TRENCH," he shouted seeing a grunt charging toward him. He wanted to risk a glance past Dias, but he didn't have time. A plasma bolt flashed past close enough to singe his hair. Most of the shots went wide as Joseph reacted, but one bullet struck home. There was a sudden hiss of gasses as a hole was punched into its backpack. With a loud pop the grunt was launched out of the trench. 
Somewhere over the battle he could hear the shout of Sergeant Attea as he spun to clear the trench. A counter charge. For the moment he saw nothing moving. He glanced to Dias. If they made it into the trench, and he left now... "Hey you," he shouted as a man from second squad moved nearby. "Come here!" The marine was holding his rifle at the ready. "You see that man," Joseph said pointing to Dias. "Yes sir," the marine snapped back. "You guard him, you hear me. You stand right here and you cover his ass!" The marine looked over. "Sergeant ordered.." "I don't give a good goddamn what the Sergeant ordered. If that man dies we're gonna lose a chunk of firepower! You watch his damn back!"
As Joseph propelled himself out of the trench the man stood his ground. A second later his face twisted as he realized he was following orders from a private.

Joseph broke into a full run as he crossed what could only be described as no-mans land. Several of the grunts had paniced ahead of him. It was all the opening he needed. Plasma weapons discharged around him as he slammed the rifle butt into an unlucky creature. Another managed to free a grenade as its body was perforated by a quick burst. As it fell to the ground Joseph saw the glow, the grenade was live. He dove to the side. The explosion sent chunks of the dead creature showering the area. Joseph felt a sharp pain as he tried to stand. A piece of rocky shrapnel had got past his armor into his right arm, but there wasn't time to stop now. He was in the middle of it. Several of the gibbering creatures had recovered. They were pressing in now with an Elite driving them. Joseph fired. There wasn't time. The Elite dove over his troops, and howled in anticipation. Maybe it was some show of force, or some lust for blood that drove him in. It grabbed the rifle.
Joseph and the Elite were both holding firm trying to wrestle the rifle from each others grip. It was the intervention of a grunt that broke the stalemate. A sudden impact of a plasma round in his side knocked Joseph to the ground. The Elite laughed, or atleast it sounded like a laugh, as it pointed the gun. Joseph rolled as he drew his shotgun. There was a click that was almost as loud as any artillery round. "Surprise [email protected](%*&$," the shotgun fired center-mass, "It's empty!" The Elite staggered to one side as it fell, but it wouldn't matter now. The grunts were already moving in for the kill. But in never came. Joseph looked up to see four of them falling to the ground. As he racked in another shell and sent the last one to the ground. He made a mental note as he crawled into cover. He owed someone big time.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Dias Blackwater*

_"Come and get it you ugly bastards!"_ Screamed Dias as more and more Covenant found their way into his range finders. He pressed hard on the Firing triggers and dozens of empty casings poured forth from the exit hatch on the side of his M247. But still the Covenant forces came on, Grunts screeched aloud their warcry's and charged Dias position. 
Dias personally had a stong held belief that there was a very thin line between Bravery and stupidity, and that the Grunt's were somewere in between. '
_"How you holding up there big guy?" _Davis was below him in the Trench line with second squad battlerifle in hand. 
_"Stop worrying about my ass and start covering yours!" _Dias didnt know if his friend had heard him, the M247 was to load even so he figured it out eventually.
_"There in the Trench!" _
Davis had seen what Dias had tried to warn him about the Covenant were using granades to assault the Trench.
Dias brought his weapon to bear and unleashed a hail of rounds upon the attacker's, there was about two dozen grunts backed up by seven or so Elites. 
To the untrained eye it would look like Dias was wildly swinging his M247 back and forth through the enemy formation, but Dias picked his angles carefully, it was danger close and bugger him if he was going to hit one of his own guys. The High Velocity round's that he had loaded wernt cheap, but Dam were they effective. The rounds hit home and blew huge chunks of flesh from the alien bodies the Elites sheilding rendered useless by the onslaught of the M247 purple and orange blood choked the air and coloured the landscape. Some of the Grunts made it into the Trench by sheilding themselfs behind the torn and ragged bodies of their comrades. 
_Nothing Davis cant handle, _Dias swung his weapon back around to fire on the advancing enemy forces. But he was greeted by the dreaded dry noise. His Belt was up, to make matters worse he could hear the CO calling for a counter-charge 
_Dam command for being so half arsed, putting this guy in charge _
He reached down for another belt and found that Davis wasnt there, one of second squads men had taken his place. Dias panned his head towards the battlefield and spotted Davis laying on the ground with shotgun in hand, But some of the Covenant Grunts had the jump on him.
_Boy's going to get himself killed one day_
Dias pulled his Magnum from its holster and took aim, the weapon rang out and the grunts tumbled over in agony. Smiling to himself Dias put away the pistol and snagged another belt from the Trench.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Joseph Davis*

Joseph pulled himself up. His right side flared with pain. There was going to be a bruise at least. The armor was partly mangled as he ran a hand over it. "Damnit," Joseph hissed. He looked back to the trench line to see Blackwater snap the breach of his gun shut. Some distance away he could hear Sergeant Attea. It had to be hate that drove him on. Joseph spit to the ground. The Covenenant were still coming, and the CO was charging head first into them. It brought back memories of an ancient book his uncle had made him read, _“…the sum of all the general rage and hate felt by his whole race from Adam down; and then, as if his chest had been a mortar, he burst his hot heart's shell upon it.” _
Joseph slid a new shell into his gun. He was going to need something bigger than this. Hadn’t he seen one of the second squad boys holding one? Joseph’s eyes darted across the trench line. It had to be here somewhere. If things didn’t change he was going to have to find that Jackhammer.
Joseph turned, despite the pain in his side, and ran toward the few remaining marines. He saw a flash of fire. Several grunts were trying to set up a strongpoint. If they did the marines in the open would be ripped to pieces. “Damnit,” Joseph said slinging his shotgun. He was going to get only one shot at this. He held the spoon on his grenade as he tossed the pin behind him. At a full run he approached. There were several small creatures hiding behind rocks in a small crater made by plasma artillery. The spoon flipped. 1…2…3…4…5… He lobbed the grenade, and recovered his weapon. 
Detonation came a second before Joseph’s arrival. He dove over the cover and skid to a halt in the hole. His side flaired with pain again. Carnage filled his senses. A single shot rang out before he began moving out of the hole. A jackal slid back into the hole as it died.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Sorry about this being extremely late guys, seems life caught up with me. Lets get this story on the road!!) 

Attea fought in a mist of red that clouded both of his thought as well as sight. His rage was infinite, and he spilled it upon the Covenant as they charged into him. He was fighting for his life against as trio of elites as they toyed with him, laughing all the while as they dodged his feeble attempts to pierce their shields with his knife.

BAM, BAM, BAM, and a trio of shots brought the elites crashing down in a dead heap. Attea turned to see a group of…….Spartans, F&*^%^& Spartans running towards them as they fought through the throng of Covenant grunts in front of them. 

He yelled over the din to his troops, “Men, cover those Spartans, make sure they make it in one damn piece” His men responded by turning their weapons upon the grunts, jackals, and Elites that were advancing to meet this new deadly foe. The Spartans fought like the devils that Attea had heard about, killing everything and anything that got in their way with ease. Eventually, after a couple minutes of hard fighting, they fought their way to the front doors of the base and hopped inside.

"Men, withdrawal by sections, fall back!!” his men turned and began an orderly retreat inside the compound, falling back by sections and keeping the fire up as they went. However, two were killed before the group finally got back inside and sealed the door. The sound of the beating fists of the covenant on the other side still conveyed the imminent threat they faced, but at least for a minute they could breathe, reload, and prepare themselves for the next fight.

Attea walked to the Spartans who, had rushed inside the command base and were working their way towards the bay doors. “Spartans, identify yourselves, who are you?”
The blue one nodded to a large green figure mounting an impossible heavy machine gun with him and then back Attea. The green one stopped short and turned to face him. “We are Delta Squad Staff Sergeant; I am George. We’re here for the ONI space fighters which we know are here. Please stay out of our way.” With that the Spartan jogged off in the direction of his fellows as the sounds of the bay doors opening rang through the fort. Soon, sirens wailed as launched procedures were initiated, and Attea ran back to his squad who were fortifying the door.

“What’s new Sarge,” asked Vern as he walked over to Attea.

“Apparently they must have been developing some fighters or secret space vehicles here, the Spartan group just went to secure them.”

“So shit, so what now,” he asked.

Attea looked at him with dead eyes that had seen hundreds of battlefields. “Well, we dig in and hope we survive. Nothing much else we can do for the moment.” Just as he finished him comms unit chirped and he moved off to the left and activated the mic.

“This is Staff sergeant Attea here, go ahead.”

A deep voice came over the line, a voice that he had only heard once and immediately scared him. “This is Rear Admiral Halsey of the UNSC Pillar of Autumn. Sargeant I have a very important mission for you and your people, can you do it?”

Attea was a little more than creped out by now, wondering how an Admiral had the comms link to not his unit, but his specific headset. “Go ahead sir,” he replied.

“As you are probably well aware, a unit of Spartans just came through to your base to secure highly classified space craft. They have their own mission but you have another which is of the utmost importance. Inside the base you are in, right now, is the last of the newest Spartan recruits. He resides in a cryogenic tube, and is at this moment being prepared for movement to my ship. His designation is Spartan 177(yes guys, its Master Chief) and he is your responsibility. You are to take the convoy and get him to me ASAP soldier before the covenant cut off your escape route. Understand?”

Attea gulped, “Yes sir, I will get them moving, over and out.” He turned towards his men, thinking of how he was going to tell them about this.

All: Ok guys you all just got the news from the Sargeant that you are moving a top secret Spartan to the Pillar of Autumn’s berth. How do you react, what are your thought on the Spartan and the precedence that Admiral Halsey, a legend in the UNSC, has just placed upon you????


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Joseph heard Attea yelling as he cleared another hole of grunts. Damnit, he thought as he reached down to his side. There was constant pain now. Sweeping the line again he finally understood what the sergeant was saying. Spartans it was only a small group of them but they were Spartans. As he saw them he felt hope. The Covenant troops were still pressing on. “Screw it,” Joseph muttered under his breath and turned toward the trench line,”They can cover themselves.” 

Joseph slammed into the trench wall. “Damn,” he cried out as he fell. As he glanced around it sunk in. The term Lost Cause had been used before for many things. This was one of the instances when it was more than true. As he moved down the trench line, only popping up to fire on a close grunt, he finally ran across one of the weapon points. “Jackpot,” he said looking at the two bodies lying beside their weapon. “Sorry about this fellas,” he said grabbing anti-armor rocket launcher. It was heavy, but at the moment he didn’t care. There were only 3 rockets here for it, but that would be more than enough.

When the order to fall back came Joseph was reloading his shotgun. “Bout damn time,” he said standing back up and moving again. Ahead of him the second squad soldier was leaving the trench. “Blackwater,” he said pressing past, “you ready to roll?” The second squad man tried to say something. Joseph turned. “You’re gonna need to help us out here bud,” he said looking the marine in the eyes, “We’re guarding this man as we fall back.” The soldier nodded. “He’s already moving,” the second squad man said. “Well then we’re falling behind,” Joseph said, “I’ll cover you.”

During the fallback the three moved with precision. Move, stop and take cover, signal the last man, fire at the covenant force, wait for the signal, move. They were almost at the doors when disaster happened. Less than 10 feet from the door the second squad man took a shot in the back. “Give me some cover,” Joseph shouted to anyone inside as he tossed the jackhammer through the doors. The hit was bad. “Stick with me,” Joseph said as he grabbed the man’s jacket and pulled. He drug the wounded man through the doors. “MEDIC,” he shouted. The doors closed and Joseph finally looked down. It was too late. As he looked down at the man a stray thought caught his mind. The blast had charred his tag beyond recognition. The man had died without a name. 

The door was quickly reinforced. Joseph was replacing the panel in his armor from some supplies when the sergeant returned. His side was already beginning to bruise. 
As Sergeant Attea told them the orders Joseph’s face twisted. “What about the other Spartans,” he asked, “Can’t they take him. Hell can’t we wake him up? We could use the firepower.” As he sat there waiting for the reply he shook his head. Spartans were meant to be humanities answer to their current problem. Thus far he wasn’t impressed with them in the least.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Tommy reloaded his Battle rifle and fired a volley of shots at a group of approaching Grunts, only for one to drop into the trench beside him...
...and draw a pair of Plasma Grenades.
_'Shit, shit, shit, shit, shit,'_ yelled Tommy as he dropped his Battlerifle onto his shoulder and he quick-drew his pistol.
The Grunt ran at him, and activated the grenades.
Tommy eptied his clip and dived out of the trench and made a run for the building. The Crunt had dropped the grenades as it had been hit by Tommys volley of shots.
As Tommy dived through the doors the grenades went off and kicked up a hurricane of dust and mud.
Tommy stood back up and as he looked through his scope to check anything to kill he saw a group of Spartans, bloody Spartans. And they were heading this way.
Tommy ran forward and was one of the first through the doors.

As the rest of the men loaded weapons and checked scopes. Tommy just stood there, he was scared shitless of the Covvies just outside.
And as soon as Attea announced that they would be re-loacating to the Pillar of Autumn and would be transporting a Spartan by the number of 117.
Tommy looked at the others, the Sergeant had obviously lost his mind, they couldn't do shit like this.
_'Sir, I really don't think this is the time for a joke, oh god, you're serious, we can't do this, theres practically no one left.'_


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Dias Blackwater*

A grunts pack was burst open by the sustained assault of the M247 and its wearer was flung upwards into the skies a trail of green smoke propelling him over Dias and head first into one of the hard rock’s that littered the valley.

_"That’s what you get when you mess with the UNSC you purple blooded Gits!”_

Dias poured round after round into the oncoming horde of aliens sending swathes of multi-colured blood and splintered bone into the air with each consecutive hit. The High velocity rounds working wonders on holding the line. But it wasn’t going to be enough; Dias as much as he would like to, couldn’t hit every one of them before they made their way into the trench line. 
A Plasma grenade exploded somewhere to his right with such force that he was nearly thrown sideways. Dust and dirt rained down upon him and he brought his weapon to bear puncturing the grunt that had thrown the blasted thing all over and ripping the flesh from its body.
Dias could hear his commander screaming above the chaos of battle to begin a fall back maneuver back into the complex.

_Oh, Bollocks_

Thought Dias as hot plasma rounds wiped past his head.

_“I just deployed the bloody thing and now you want me to pack it up in this mess?”_

Grudgingly, Dias swung himself down to begin the long process of packing his M247. A needler round impacted on his helmet and sent shards of glass flying in all directions. Fortunately his helmet had managed to do its job and Dias was left battered but not broken.

“_Oh, Frag it!”_

Dias threw what was left of his ammunition over his shoulders and heaved the massive weapon onto his back, Dias was a strong man but even he was challenged by the weapons own weight. It threatened to overwhelm him and force Dias to the ground but he knew that it would mean certain death if he did and forged on despite the rising pain. It wasn’t long before Davis appeared at his side.
_“Blackwater, you ready to roll?_
Dias merely grunted his approval and pushed forward towards the massive doors of the launch facility as fast as his heavy weapon would allow. The Covenant seemed to push their advantage and more and more shots filled the air as they made their way up the hill cutting down two of second squad’s marines in the process. 

When Dias Finally reached pasted the Blast doors he had slumped up against the wall and placed his weapon gently down next to him, no matter what happens Dias could never bring himself to drop it. The rest of the unit was huddled up around the door, cradling their wounds and wounded. Dias heard the Commander talking to a group of other soldiers. It was obvious they were Spartans but Dias paid no attention to them. He had heard that they were meant to be Humanities only hope against the Covenant threat, but were ever they went they brought only trouble.
Dias was proven right once again, Attea had just given them their orders, to rescue some other Spartan called very simply 117. Orders were Orders and Dias would fill them out but it didn’t mean he had to like it.
_"So Attea, were is this guy anyway?”_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Alright, nows your turn to make some choices. they will affect your survival rate in the long run )

His squad looked at him like he was a quaking virgin about to lose his virginity. Tom looked over at him like he was half out of his mind. “Sir, I really don't think this is the time for a joke,” he said and Attea stared him down with one of his old drill sergeant looks. “Oh god, you're serious, we can't do this, there is practically no one left.”

He looked around at the 9 men left out of the 15 man squad he had lead just 3 hours earlier. “Well, If we don’t do it, then who will. You all know that this planet is going to shit, and that humanity has lost this place before the fight even began. Yet in us lies something, something that has kept all of us, including me, strong in the face of overwhelming odds from the enemy. Courage, courage and a little bit gun hoe.”

His squad chuckled and he continued on, “However, this order came from the very top, Admiral Halsey himself, the big H-man that we often here about. So whoever this guy is here,” he said tapping the hard case, “is obviously of big importance to our survival and that of humanities. Thus it is our duty to get him to where he has to go.”

Right at that moment Dias piped up, “So Attea, were is this guy anyway?” 

Just as Attea was about to answer a deep voice perked up from behind him, “he is going to the Pillar of Autumn’s berth site trooper. He is Spartan-117, “Master Chief” for short if you will.” Attea turned and saw one of the original Spartans that had entered the base earlier. He wore a deep shade of olive drab and had a custom modified sniper rifle in his hand.

“Well, if you have any more bickering to do, I’ll be over by the convoy sergeant, don’t take too long.” As he walked off Attea turned crisply to his squad behind him. “Now you’ve pissed of the Spartan you jackasses. Nice going, I’ll make you all push once this is all said and done.” He lead them out of the room and towards the vehicle hanger in the back of the base. Bustles of activity as convoys were preparing to evacuate the base, and ornithopters being fueled up for liftoff on heli-pads that would extend themselves out.

Their specific convoy lay towards the front of the hanger all ready to go. The case was in a special carry truck unit that was armed to the teeth with two machine guns on top and soldiers in the rear door and passenger window. 8 warthogs stood around it with a Scorpion-class tank taking the rear. 

Attea turned to his squad, “Ok men, and gals, looks like we have some new toys to play with. I want each of you to mount up with the other squads troopers and we are going to move out. Remember, I want only one of you to a vehicle so I can keep track of what’s going on. NOW GET TO IT!!”

As the squad members dispersed he marched over to the platoon briefing, intent on finding out what was going to happen…………………

(ALL: Ok guys, you are now part of the convoy moving the Master Chief to his location. Pick a vehicle and mount up. Look at the list below and pick on:

- Scorpion tank(1)

- Machine Gun Warthog (3)

- Hellfire Warthog (2)

- Gauss Warthog (2)

- GX56D Prototype Mortar Warthog (1)


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Joseph 'Joe' Davis*

Joseph sat quietly as the Spartan left. He still had no respect for them. What had they done thus far? He rubbed the melted dog tags in his pocket. If those bastards had just stopped for 10 seconds there might be one more man left here. “Now you’ve pissed of the Spartan you jackasses. Nice going, I’ll make you all push once this is all said and done.” Out of respect for rank he said nothing. That man had almost killed them all. Truthfully he didn’t care if the Spartans were insulted, maybe it would make them work harder.

Joseph smiled as Attea gave them the order to mount up. His eyes settled firmly on the Scorpion. The M808 main battle tank sat proudly. "Damn right," Joseph said walking around the vehicle. It might not have been in perfect shape, but damn it was beautiful. He began his check list. The engine rumbled to life, and displays came to life. M247T machinegun, good for anti infantry; 90mm cannon, good for anti everything; “Damn right,” Joseph repeated. He ran down the system checklist. Power plant, good; targeting systems, good; turret power, good; autoloaders, online; mine detection system, online. 

As Joseph waited for the order to move out all he could think of was his hearing. That smug old man standing there telling him he would never drive a tank. They had shipped him out here, and now it all changed. He smiled thinking of what the old man would say. Screw him, Joseph finally said. He checked his shotgun and the jackhammer he had acquired. Hopefully he wouldn’t need them, not with this beast under his control. “This is Davis,” he reported over his radio, “Scorpion is loaded and ready.”


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sarah sat in silence as the squad retreated through the doors. More men had died for what? When hope had arrived it had left almost immediately. The Spartans had their own mission to complete, they weren't here to help the marines. Sarah never normally sat in silence, she was normally the smartass but they were going to die trapped like rats. That was until the CO received new orders. This was going to be the toughest mission, they had to transport a Spartan to the Pillar Of Autumn, a Halcyon class cruiser. 

"Sir with all due respect what the hell? How are we meant to get him past covenant air patrols alive? Why the hell can't the navy deal with this by devoting bloody air support?"

She stood reluctantly and followed the squad as they descended to the motor pool, taking point quickly as her job dictated. She entered the hanger and stopped for a moment. The convoy was huge, well protected and full of vehicles. She and the rest of the squad spread out, Sarah jumping into the driving seat of one of the two gauss. "Sir Sarah here I'm driving the lead Gauss."


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Tommy sighed, he wished he had joined the ODST troopers, he thought it was going to be hard being an ODST, but this was bloody insane.

Tommy ran after the rest of the troopers, he made sure all of his weapons were ready to fire.
As the squad walked into the vehicle bay, Tommy's eyes almost fell out of his head.

_'Hell yeah, Covvies won't know what hit 'em,'_ said Tommy with glee as he jumped into the drivers seat of a machine gun Warthog.

_'This is Tommy, I'm with the lead Machine Hog.'_


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dias rose from his spot up against the wall and watched as the sniper wielding Spartan up and left. Undoubtedly the CO had tried to lay the blame on his own unit. Now that Dias thought about it that Git was really getting on his nerves. At this rate he might even have to show the guy some respect, just like he had done on Harvest when he had found that Bravo’s Lt had been looting the squads dead for their wallets. 

Turning towards Davis he saw that his friend was still kicking but he bent over the bloody corpse of one of second squads boys, holding the dog tags of the fallen soldier in his grip. Dias felt sorry for the man who had so valiantly fought to defend him. But Dias had seen it far too many times to remember because when all was said and done it’s was always the brave ones who die; Dias had always thought that the only reason why he had been fighting so long was just out of pure and convenient streak of luck. 

_“Leave his to his peace Davis, the lads probably better off than us lot were he’s going”_

Without waiting for a reply Dias heaved the massive weapon that was his M247 over his back and joined the rest of the unit as they made their way to the motor pool, at the same time he met up with the second squad sergeant and gave him his condolences. The Spartans gave no such respect and had disappeared into the deeps of the base without another word.
_Blighters_

When the unit had finally reached the motor pool all of the vehicles were in place. It was a vast display of UNSC hardware. Many of the troopers had lightened up when they had seen the imposing form of the Scorpion tank taking up the rear and it filled them with hope. Personally Dias had seen one crushed by a Scarab walker a few years back as though it was nothing and any thought of reassurance that the tank could provide was quickly diminished. 
Instead Dias opted for one of the faster vehicles, if they came under attack then the ability to maneuver would determine who survivors to live another day. He approached the machine gun Warthog that was taking up the front just behind the lead Gauss and managed to find a place for his M247 in the back seat for the journey. A young pale man was manning the rear gun and Dias had succeeded in coercing him into handing over the reins to Dias with tales of how the Banshees would always target the rear gunner first. Cocking the firing pin back Dias swung the weapon to the front of the transport, taking in the awesome power of the emplacement; as much as Dias hated to admit it the weapon made his M247 look like a pea shooter in comparison.

_“Dias here ready to ruin some Covenants day”_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Attea sighed as the briefing came to an end and he moved onto his command Warthog in the center, taking the seat in the hooded back. The vehicles roof was covered, a turrent opening in the center. A radio set was in the back with an extra seat for the command next to the operator so that he could give orders at whim. A tactical display showed blimps of the screen right above it, truly causing Attea to gape at the technology some of these new toys had.

He activated the comms set and turned it to the convoy’s frequency, “Report in!” All his men reported in to him as they mounted up, particularly Joseph who seemed more occupied with his Scorpion.

“Alright men, were moving out, taking Adigan’s Pass and then across the Cardimine Plateau to the berth site. Keep your eyes on the sky’s, but also on the road, we don’t wanna get ambushed by those nutty grunts and jackal snipers. Let’s roll out!!!”

The convoy rolled out of the hanger with two falcon escorts as it left the base. They rolled over the outer swamp and into the hills. Behind him the sounds of battle echoed fiercely, a sign that the Covenant were getting impatient, and that now they were stepping up their attacks.

As they came around a bend, a Falcon exploded in mid-air; showering the convoy in fragments of raor sharp metal and human flesh. A flight of Banshee’s came swooping low over the cliff face as they came around the corner. At the same time some Wraiths, backed by Revenants and ground troops, rolled up from the canyon and open fired.

“Looks like they want the Chief bad boys, lets deny them that privilege……..” 

All: Ok, you’ve come under attack from covenant rear guard forces. Describe the chaos around you and how you command your vehicle.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Tommy put the pedal all the way to the floor as soon as the Falcon exploded.
_'Give that rig as much cover as you can, but don't draw their attention'_ Tommy yelled through his throat mic.
And with that he pressed the brake to the floor and let out a sigh of relief as a plasma blst hit just in front of his Warthog.
He then threw the Hog into reverse and took off backwards, the Revenant chasing after him.

_'Gunner, fire on the driver, not the actual vehicle, if we can kill the driver, somebody might be able to hitch a ride on it,'_ yelled Tommy, swerving to avoid a Plasma Grenade.
This is gonna be fun.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Joseph 'Joe' Davis*

Joseph watched as the flaming wreckage fell to the dirt. "Damn," he said. His arms were already working over the control systems. Targeting systems, and weapon controls were already tracking. 
_“Looks like they want the Chief bad boys, lets deny them that privilege……..” “_Yeah right,” Joseph grumbled without activating his radio, “not the people down here actually fighting.”

"Engaging hard target," Joseph said as the turret stopped. "Shot out," he called. The cannon fired. The shell flashed overhead as it spiraled into the Wraith's main cannon, bull’s eye. The cannon fired wide with its last blast. The plasma discharge lumbered overhead. Joseph glanced to a readout two, one, the cannon icon flashed ready. The second round slammed into the Wraith's forward section.

The treads threw dirt up as the scorpion kicked back into gear. Joseph might be a little rusty on his tactics but there were a few he knew by heart. His location at the rear of the convoy limited his choices. The machinegun came to life as Joseph took care not to impede any of his allies’ movement with his fire. A few seconds later the cannon light flashed again.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sarah set the pace for the convoy at her position in front, hurried but not dangerous as if they spread out they would be easy pickings for the covenant. The convoy had an escort of two falcons, not really enough for Sarah, they should at least have a pelican as well, if not longswords as well. As it stood if there was a committed aerial assault on the convoy then it was pretty screwed. 

Sarah fired her warthog forward when the first falcon smashed into the ground next to her. She spied enemy infantry and tanks moving forward as well as banshee fliers. She looked up to the gunner, _"Marine open fire upon the banshees, leave the infantry for the machine hogs and the tanks for the scorpion. We must take out those fliers or the convoy is done for." _

Sarah received an affirmative from the young marine in the rear, whilst the one in the side seat fired a rocket straight into a group of jackals, destroying them all in one shot. She reversed the warthog, just as a plasma shell landed in front of her, kicking up dirt into the wide-screen. The gunner sensed the urgency of the situation and fired up into the air, clipping a banshees wing so it was plucked from the sky.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

_"Here they come boys, give E'm hell!"_
Dias had felt it before everybody else had seen it. An overhead Falcon was blow to pieces and what was left of the UNSC machine came tumbling down to the Earth below. The Covenant seemed to be pulling forces out of no-were with the amount of firepower they had managed to pass through UNSC lines they must have undergone a large amount of effort. Whatever the reason; they were here now and 177 had to be protected whatever the cost. Or so their orders said Dias couldnt give a rats arse about what happened to the single Spartan, it was the lives of the young men that were to die in protecting him that motivated Dias.

_"Gun it driver, straight at em!"_
The driver hesitated for a few seconds before a plasma ball shot from a Wraith slammed dangerously close into the empty ground beside them and he seemed to get the message. The Warthog flew forward and kicked up a trail of dust behind it, Dias brought its huge weapon to bear and opened up with a hail of high powered shells. 

A revenant bulked under the fury of Dias's weapon and its occupants barely managed to escape their doomed vehicle before it erupted into a ball of flame and wreckage.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Attea heard the chaos descend even before he felt it. A loud boom and one of the Falcon blips on his screen went blank; the beacon no longer transmitting. “Contact,” yelled his gunner as the Gatling rattled into life and pounded some unlucky grunts in the face. 

“Rig, move yourself off the road, we need to clear the way!! MOVE!!!!” The rigs commander pulled over to the side as Attea’s command Hog followed by Dias’s roared by and into the fray. The enemy Wraiths had been destroyed by the Scorpion, and the enemies vehicles were fleeing into the canyon beyond as the convoy regrouped and moved on. Attea felt completed uneasy about the enemy’s awkward disappearance, and looked at the terrain ahead. The ORP was only 42 miles away but canyons, Cliffside roads and a tunnel stood between them. Damn, it was a virtual deathtrap, and Halsey had sent them right into it.

Suddenly a loud thud announced the gunner’s demise as his body slumped into the command chamber and the Gatling went silent. 

“Damn it all, you,” he roared at the radio operator, “keep the convoy in line and have them proceeded down the main road.” He pulled himself up and into the gunner’s position on the roof, cocking the lever and checking the ammo feed on reflex. He looked around for targets, seeing the chaos that they were in and focused on a group of banshees that seemed to be hovering outside the combat one.

Fwap, bbbbbbbbbbaaaammmmmmm, the gun roared to life, knocking one from the sky but the other two came around as they went. They swooped in low, trying to get a shot with their plasma missiles on the Hog, but Attea swung the gun around, screaming profanities as he unloaded into the second one head on. The body tore it apart, but not before the elite flew over the Hog and dropped right onto it. Grabbing Attea by the head and pulling him up and out of his seat. As he was being tossed Attea, mostly on reflex, grabbed his combat knife and stabbed the elite in the face. Then, using its weight, threw it over the edge as he pulled himself up on a mesh bar that was attached to the canopy. 

As he reasserted himself back into the gunner’s seat, he grabbed the mic set and started relaying orders to the rest of the convoy.

Snowy: (Sorry bud, no hitching rides here, your simple infantry dude) you’re Hog moves forward and keep keeps the Wraiths pinned. Eventually your fire takes down two revenants and a lot of angry Elites who seem to like charging at your vehicle. 
Eventually, one seems to get lucky enough with a grenade and your hog is launched into the air and sent flying. It lands right side up against a rock, but you are thrown about 10 feet to its right. As you recover, you realize that your Hog is toast; seeing the last of its days. As you fight your way to cover the remaining Falcon comes and lands behind you, a gunnery spot open for you. Do you take it, or try and grab a new Hog??

GOarr: You keep pounding the %^&$ out of the Covenant forces, eventually succeeding in destroying the enemies two wraiths, three revenants, and a banshee by a lucky ricochet shot. Now you happen to find yourself at the head of the convoy and Attea is barking at you to take the lead as we proceed onto a Cliffside road. It’s barely wide enough for your vehicle and it makes you nervous. As you move along a Phantom swoops overhead and disgorges a bunch of brutes armed to the teeth right in your path. You must eliminate them, how do you do it??

Lord Rambo: You are just killing everything girl. From one target to the next, you take them all out and they don’t seem the wiser. Then you notice Dias standing burnt and hurting; with a Brute about to execute them. However you also notice a group of Brutes that just landed in front of Joseph’s tank. Do you save Dias from an imminent death or prevent the convoy from being stopped by eliminating the Brutes in front of Joseph.

Samu3: You barely miss the shot and look forward just as Elite jumps on your vehicles and attempts to decapitate you. You dodge, and stab it through the neck, its body falling off the back of the Hog but not before a grenade rolls into the driver’s seat. The detonation sends you hurling and burning until you land smack down in a pile of dust. Burnt, hurting, but alive, you stand up and realize a Brute is looking you in the face with a Spiker?? Your reactions, thoughts???


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Joseph 'Joe' Davis*

Joseph fired again as the first target crashed to the ground. The second wraith maneuvered around its stricken counterpart. As it did the marine saw his opportunity. The first shell went low slamming into the drive system. As the driver moved to control his vehicle it pivoted wide. The second shell slammed into the body behind the forward section. One of the drive engines cut out dropping the rear quarter into the dirt. The main cannon began its power-up. Joseph smiled. The next shell tore into the plasma weapons accelerators. Less than a second later the plasma shell slammed into the weapons ‘barrel’ wall. The resulting explosion shredded the rear section and ignited the cockpit.

Light plasma rounds tinked on the scorpions’ armor. The treads kicked up more dirt as Joseph switched gears. He began an advance through the chaos. A heavier round impacted the heavy armor sending sparks upward. “Damn,” Joseph said swinging the turret around. Bullets fired from the machinegun. A revenant spun by and tried to line up for another shot. The pilot spun the turret around trying to remain mobile. The armor and speed made it formidable against many foes, but the relatively small maneuvering zone was working against it. The vehicle slowed, which was all the marine wanted. The cannon shell slammed into the side several inches from the pilot. 

A second revenant was a short distance away. This one was engaged with a warthog and the driver was maneuvering in for his kill. “Oh no you don’t,” Joseph said firing the machine gun. Tracers pinged off the hull forcing the driver to move for cover. As it turned toward this new foe. The warthog gunner took the initiative and fired into the vehicles side. For a second the driver tried to fight the incoming fire, but was overwhelmed. Fire from the LAAG and scorpion’s M247 tore though his shields, and then through it.

A banshee came swooping in. Plasma cannon strikes tinked at the armored tank. Joseph spun the turret around looking for something he could engage. There was one last revenant out there. The vehicle was moving for cover as its driver realized it needed more support. As it fled Joseph fired. The cannon shell slammed into a group of grunts. Small bodies flew skyward from the detonation. As they did the banshee came around for another pass. It fired a larger projectile missing the tank by less than a foot. Joseph replied with a twitch reaction. The cannon fired wild. As the shell spirled it clipped a rocky spire. There was some form of luck involved. As the shell clipped the stone it ricocheted upward and detonated. The banshee was rattled by the explosion and swooped downward as its pilot tried to regain control. As it did the craft found several falling rocks at almost max speed.

The radio crackled in his ear as Joseph began to chase the last remaining revenant. “Take the lead,” the Sergeant ordered, “We are advancing to Cliffside Road. Move it soldier.” Joseph turned the scorpion toward the roadway. As he did the cannon fired into the retreating covenant craft. At the speed it was running the sudden impact spelled doom as the revenant was sent over the edge its driver howling with rage the whole way to its doom.

“Taking point,” Joseph acknowledged. The roadway was narrow, far more than he would have wanted. As he began his advance Joseph glanced back. It was chaos. As he watched it the realization hit him. There was no way they were going to survive like this. As he switched into reverse to assist a shadow passed overhead. A phantom swooped in overhead and quickly disgorged its load. Brutes and lots of them. “This day gets better and better,” Joseph said lining up his shot. The machine gun poured round after round out as it strafed across the creatures. The reticule halted near the wall. He fired low. The cannon shell sent chunks of rock skyward, and over the edge. The shell also managed to send several of the new foes with it. As the turret strafed back he realized there wasn’t enough firepower to stop them all. He throttled up as the tank retreated. He could still get a few shots off before they reached him. The machinegun chattered as he keyed the radio. “Brutes at the front! Give em what hell ya can,” he said hoping there was someone to assist. Otherwise he would have to move to plan two, charge them down and hope to push the creatures off the edge. The cannon fired again as he tried to buy some more time.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The Vehicle shuddered as a high impact round crashed down next to them, a Reverant was hot on their tail and its gun was primed to rip the Warthog to shreds. Dias spun managed to spin the gun around and opened up with a massive hail of armor piecing shells. The rattle of his gun was so load that it blocked out all other noise, which was saying something considering that there was armor on the field. But his shots came to no avail the small compact tank that was the Reverant was too fast for his weapon to track and it simply managed to spin out of the way of Dias’s return fire. The vehicle gained another few meters of ground before firing off another round which their driver could only narrowly avoid before closing in for the kill. But out of the corner of his eye Dias could spot Davis’s tank wheeling around to stop it and took the opportunity to fire off another barrage. With the Reverants attention divided it was easy pickings; with both the tank and the Warthog adding their firepower into the mix they chewing up the Reverant until only the bare structure of the Covenant vehicle was left to crash to the ground. 

The Warthog sped back up again and took off towards the enemy its front end was splattered with blood as the tiny grunts were ruthlessly and mercilessly run down under its heavy wheels. Dias let rounds loss into the cowering crowd and ripped flesh from bone as his shots hit home, but it wasn’t long before one was able to get through the volley of fire and make some sort of daring suicide attempt. An Elite had scarcely been able to latch his grip onto the Hogs side rail and mount the fast moving vehicle Dias swung the Warthogs gun around to greet it but the Elite simply used its superior strength the push the weapon aside and assail Dias with its fists. Reaching for Dias the Alain attempted to severe Dias’s head with pure strength alone but Dias ducked low and pried a combat knife from in his boot buckle. Coming back up the creature had no chance and the knife sliced into its throat, blood still jutting from the wound the corpse collapsed off the side of the vehicle and landed smack into the dirt. Which would have been all well and good provided that it hadn’t left them a goodbye present beforehand, the driver screamed as the hot grenade landed straight on his lap and Dias saw that it was primed.

_“Motherfu…”_

It exploded, the force of the blast send Dias flying off the rear of the Hog and spiraling in the air before he landed hard and rolled to a stop on the dusty track. The explosion had left him bruised but not beaten. Rising from the dust Dias brushed himself off and went into a hideous coughing fit as he inhaled the pollutant stricken air, it smelled of dirt, flames and burnt plasma. The sound of his pain seemed to reach the ears of the Covenant however and a Brute emerged from the smoke, spiker in hand. 

Oh, how Dias wished those Spartans were here now.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sarah gunned the warthog forward again to dodge a plasma shot from one of the banshee fliers. Her gunner was killing more and more of the covie bastards, each shot from the gauss cannon ripped apart the intended targets. The banshees were the biggest threat to the convoy and she instructed her gunner to continue to take out the fliers. So far thye had downed 4 fliers and killed a bunch of infantry. She gunned her warthog, swerving to the side so that her gunner can fire upon a flier, moving to intercept the package.

The gunner lined up the target and a second later an explosion heralded Sarah's attention. The marine had hit the flier, and now the pilot set it into a nose dive, heading straight towards the warthog. _"Shoot that bastard down!"_ Sarah yelled to her gunner as she roughly shoved the warthog into reverse. The gunner kept firing at the dive bombing banshee, but just couldn't get a bead on it. When it was just mere metres away from the warthog the gunner hit it, causing it to explode and send a hail of debris down upon them. Sarah and the marine in the side seat were pretty safe from the debris but the gunner wasn't. He was hit by one of the banshee wings, pulverising his internal organs utterly. The Gunner was thrown from the warthog, landing several feet away, his body limp as his head crashed on a rock. 

Sarah stared at the dead young marine, he had been green but he had preformed his duty well nevertheless. Her attention was drawn to another explosion ahead of her. Dias' warthog had blown up and he was thrown from it and now staring down the barrel of a brute spiker. Joseph also had trouble in the form of brutes in front of the tank, they would slow the convoy down, but Sarah could not leave Dias to his death. She pushed her foot down on the accelerator and headed straight for the brute, she looked over at her side seat man. _"Hold the wheel steady for a second ok?"_ The marine nodded, reaching over and grabbing the wheel. Sarah pushed herself a bit further out of the seat, pulling up her battle rifle. She opened fire on the brute, not being entirely accurate due to the high speed and rough terrain but causing it to turn and look at her.

She slowed her breathing and firing down, trying to get a clean headshot. It would be difficult but she was up to the challenge. She loosed off two bursts, the first impacting on the brutes chest, the second hitting its shoulder. The brute growled and fired back with a trio of shots from his spiker. He fired too high though, as Sarah pulled herself back into the vehicle and pushed down on the accelerator till it touched the metal floor. The brute stared as the vehicle got closer and closer, at the last second it dived out of the way and Sarah slammed down on the brakes. She leant out and opened fire with her assault rifle on the brute, hailing down on its prone form an entire clip. It roared in pain and got up ready to charge the stopped vehicle. The marine in the side seat stood his assault rifle in hand and fired upon the brute killing it. _"Dias get on the cannon, we need to keep moving."_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Hey Snowy, just saw your post, no worries man, I'll fit you in here)

Attea felt more than saw the convoy slow to a crawling pace as enemy troops to his front and rear fired upon them. Dias went flying, Sarah was ripping, Joseph mutilating, and the rest of them fighting for dear life as they moved forward through the treacherous terrain around the road. Somehow the rig carrying their VIP had not been severely damaged and Attea hoped that his luck would hold as they moved ever closer to their ORP.

As the convoy finally rounded the bend Attea ordered his driver back up the road to where Dias was trudging along; shell shocked and a little dead out. Pulling up next to him, Attea yelled, “Hey Dias, jump in I need a gunner.”

After Dias had positioned himself in the turrent, Attea had the hog driver rush to the head of the convoy and survey the tactical situation. The Covenant had retreated; temporarily or for good he couldn’t tell since a lot of the enemy appeared to have been killed prior to them arriving. He was looking around for an answer when his comms unit crackled into life next to him.

“Charlie One Three this is Spartan Alpha 266, enemy force in area cleared, advise you get a move on over.” Attea looked over to Dias, who had also heard the transmission. The area was littered with dozens of Ghosts, a Wraith, and groups of Grunts, Brutes, and even a hunter cadre. A deep feeling resounded in Attea’s gut as he realized that only the Spartan could have been responsible for this. A scary thought considering the rumors he had always heard about them; how they never die, for they are cold blooded killing machines.

“Spartan Alpha 266, this is Charlie One Three, I’ll have to thank you for this later. Be advised we are now moving through the open plains to the berthing site instead of taking the canyon road. Enemy forces in the area, and the new route is easier on the rig. Over” He breathed after the last phrase, hoping the Spartan wouldn’t chew him out for it. Regardless of the circumstances, he was still a high ranking officer.

“Advised Charlie One Three, I have a new assignment in New Alexandria, I’m moving out. Happy hunting.” With that a crackle and then static covered the line. Attea realized that now they were on their own, and that they would have to move fast.

Later that same day…………………………………………

Attea looked out with his binoculars as he surveyed the situation in front of him. A Covenant outpost was ahead, blocking the road across the plain towards the berthing site. An unusual amount of activity surrounded what appeared to be high level elite; indicated by the amount of grunts and other elites guarding him as he went to and fro. 
Attea stepped down and radioed to his assembled men. “Ok, first squad will go in and keep them busy; Joseph lay down suppressive fire. The rest of you with me, we are going to catch them off guard. The Falcon and third squad will stay here and keep the rig safe. Move out!!”

Ok, so now we have survived the treacherous road, and have to take out the Covenant forces ahead……. 

G0arr: Ok, so you took a beating and survived, the downside to Rambo’s choice is that a lucky Brute shot took out your machine gun operator and turrent, so you only have the main gun. You move slowly firing your shots as you go. As the charge nears the outpost, you suddenly see a massive rail gun pop up from a group of crates. It fires directly at you and the rail shot hits you dead on, spinning your Scorpion and launching it into the air. As it lands, you evaluate your systems and see you have one shot left before the tank blows sky high. Do you take it, or do you abandon the vehicle???

Samu3: You are saved by Sarah’s quick thinking, but you wander away in a shell shock state. Suddenly a Hog rolls up next to you and Attea gives you a hand. You hop on and become his gunner. Later on you are rolling out from the Rally Point to flank the enemy. As you come over the edge of the cliff, the Warthog soars over the Covenant position. You start shooting at everything and anything, describe it???

Lord Rambo: As your girl is leading the charge into the heart of the Covenant outpost, a large rail gun pops up out of a group of crates and aims at Josephs Scorpion. The blast blows his tank in the air and sends your hog rolling. After two or three rolls, you come to a stop right side up and continue at full speed. You realize that you need to take out the cannon or die. Do you head for it or hope that someone else will take it out first???

Snowy: As with Sarah, you are at the front of the charge when the rail gun open fires on Josephs tank. However, beacuaee your in the Falcon the blast does no hit you. However, you suddenly notice a light blue object attach to the other gunners arm. It's a Plasma Gernade Launcher round, and the other guy seems oblivious to the danger. You have scant seconds to react, do you grab it and throw it away, or do you duck in cover and hope for the best???


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

(OOC: Sorry guys, Comp killed itself and I'm not sure I'll be abe to post often, so this is a placeholder for a post.)


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Joseph 'Joe' Davis*

A sudden impact shook the scorpion. Joseph watched as metal showered from the new breach in his vehicle. The M247’s constant chatter stopped. “Not good,” the tank operator said as a warning flashed on one of the screens. He popped gears one last time and churned dirt and chunks of rocks into the air. A LAAG began to rattle shells into the brutes as they advanced. Joseph smiled. “Swing big,” he said remembering his old tank commander ordering the men forward.

The scorpion’s engine roared like a beast as it advanced. The few remaining brutes suddenly found themselves between a rock, open air, and the churning metal treads. One panicked and ran, but another pair charged. A good shot from the LAAG caught it in the leg sending it to the ground. The scorpion barely reacted as treads chewed through the flesh and armor. The other managed a psychotic jump on to the tank. Joseph snatched his shotgun and slammed onto the brakes. The large creature stumbled. Before it could fully recover Joseph aimed and fired. The pellets from his shell slammed into it. The brute stumbled and fell to one side. It grabbed the tracks trying to halt its fall, but found it nearly impossible as the tank began to advance again. The creature howled as its hand was crushed and it fell down the cliff below. The final grunt disappeared behind the explosion of a cannon shell as Joseph began to grind forward again.

Damage wasn’t as bad as it could have been, but it was bad enough. His gunner and machinegun were completely gone. There were several burns in the armor, but nothing to bad. For the most part the armor was intact. When he saw where the Spartans had fought he looked around. “Well,” he said, “Looks like they did something worth while. Maybe they aren’t worthless after all.” As he mounted back up he looked again. “Maybe,” he repeated.

Joseph stared at the defensive position ahead. Attea had ordered suppressing fire. Without his gunner Joseph would have to agree with that plan. As everyone broke from cover and began their advance the scorpion turned slightly to give him better coverage. “Watch your heads,” he said almost jokingly as the first shell slammed into the defensive line. Several grunts were sent skyward by the initial explosion. Shell after shell detonated in the covenant defenses sending many of the different creatures to their doom, and opening enough gaps in the line for their assault to breach the outpost. Then the unexpected happened.

A massive rail gun popped from its cover and spun. “Oh son of a b… There was almost no warning as it fired. The shot slammed into the armor and lifted the front end off the ground. Alarms and warnings began to flash to life as it slammed back to the ground pointing a new direction. “F*@$,” Joseph shouted as he slammed back in his seat. Pain flashed across his side. As the tanks systems began to evaluate Joseph grabbed his weapons. A shot like that was sure to have crippled his craft. Even though he hated to abandon it they needed a man more than this machine. Smoke began to flow from the engine compartment. As Joseph stood he saw the indicators, one shot left. He looked up to see Attea charging into the thick of it all. Covenant soldiers were already beginning to swarm toward the advancing humans. “I’m hit,” Joseph shouted over the radio as he realigned the turret, “Abandoning vehicle!” seconds was all he had left. He smiled as he pressed the trigger. “Swing big or go home,” he said as the tank shuttered with the recoil. His last shell flew strait and true into the mass of covenant forces. The explosion shredded through the high level elites guard killing many of them.

Joseph dove clear of the tank and ran. _Dumb move_, he told himself as he ran. Behind him the scorpion exploded. The shockwave slammed into him sending him flying through the air. _Really dumb_, he thought slamming into the ground. He skid over the ground several feet before finally coming to a rest. Joseph lay face down in the dirt several seconds. Some distance away he could hear the battle. Slowly he began to move again. Everything hurt. Behind him there was little left of his vehicle. He tried to push himself up but pain shot from his left shoulder causing him to cry out and fall again. His combat helmet was laying several feet away. “Damn,” he said looking at a chunk of metal imbedded in the back of it, “That could have hurt.”


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The events of the next thirty seconds would be indented into Dias’s mind for the rest of his life. The Brute was gripping his Spiker with an unusual amount of glee. Its mouth crept ever so slowly into a horrible grin and it bellowed in laughter at how helpless his prey had become. But then, a flash of light out of the corner of Dias’s eye appeared and the load rattle of gunfire could be made out over Dias’s shell shock. The Brute was no longer smiling its face had twisted into an expression of pain and anger, the creature spun around in a frantic rush to spot its attacker amongst the smoke but all it received were more rounds that slowly begun to eat their way into the Brutes armor. Roaring in a fit of rage it charged into the smoke and Dias could hear the gunfire intensify but only for a second before the bullet sewn corpse of his assailant emerged from the fog to collapse heavily upon the ground. Shaking his head briefly Dias’s could just make out the figure of a Warthog and what looked like a Female trooper standing next to it. 

She said something, addressing him probably but the force of the blast earlier still rung loudly within his ears and the words came out as only distant noise. He tried to move forward but his coordination was too weak and his whole body fell backwards as he slipped and the forces of gravity rolled him off the dirt trail and into the ditch below. After a moment’s pause he wiped the dust from his face and managed to trudge his way back down the ditch to where he thought his former vehicle would have crashed. 

It wasn’t long before the destroyed Warthog came into view it whole body was crushed to a mechanical plump and flames still licked at its already destroyed hull. Getting closer Dias could see the torn and ragged bodies of his two fellows. Their blood had coated the entire driving compartment of the Warthog and it was clear that they hadn’t survived. Reaching into the back he managed to grip the familiar workings of his M247 and pry it from its seat in the rear of the vehicle. The weapon itself was lucky enough to have only have lost its paint job. Returning to the front of the vehicle Dias crawled his way into the passenger seat of the upturned hog and found what he was looking for, the wallet of the Driver was lying down on the accelerator. Dias picked out some suitably sized coins and pressed them up against the palms of the dead occupants before throwing the wallet back down where he had found it.

_“For the ferryman boys, were your going, you’re going to need it_”

Once he was set Dias marched back up the ditch his shell shock still rung its way around his head but at least now he was able to overcome it with enough concentration. Once he made it up the top he was nearly run over, Attea came out of nowhere in that big command truck of his and yelled an order at him to man the gun. After Attea had helped him up Dias found a cozy place for the M247 to lye while he manned the gun and moved to take his position. He also made it a note to buy the man a beer after this was all done, same goes for whoever that stranger of a driver was that had saved his life when the Brute was still on him. 

The convoy rolled out with a new kind of vigor, encouraged by their recent victory and motivated to kill again out of a sense of vengeance for their friends the men seemed to be in good spirits. Their next point of business was the rally point however, and Dias doubted that the young soldiers that made up most of the force would be able to handle the strain of an entrenched Covenant position. But it was to be a few hours before they saw any action so Dias decided to sit back and savor the moment of peace. It was like sitting down to relax but right in the eye of one of the worst storms in history. 

*Later that day---------------*

The Command Warthog burst forward kicking up a storm of dust in its wake; the rest of the column took to its example and threw themselves into the mix behind it. Drivers gunned their engines hard and the Hogs flew forwards as fast as they could possibly go. Davis lit up with his tank and high explosive shells rained death on the Covenant positions ahead. The defenders were caught completely off guard and tiny grunts scurried around the encampment making a desperate attempt to save their own hides in the coming onslaught. Elites and Brutes alike tried menacingly to beat their own troops into line even as the massive human convoy drew closer by the second. Some stayed and the incessant rattle of plasma gun fire was brought to bear against the oncoming humans. Too little to late however and the Warthogs crashed into the Covenant position, sparing no one and letting loose a hail of fire into the defenders.

The Command Hog flung around with a power slide and gunned the accelerator, splattering a whole squad of fleeing grunts in the process. Dias was swinging his gun from left to right its powerful shells reducing Covenant forces to nothing but bare blood and bone, its high power rounds rendering Elite shielding completely useless. What defenders still had the guts to fight were pelting the vehicle with small arms fire but it was nothing to worry about considering how thick the command Warthogs armor had been made. But all the same the rounds flying their way only added to the confusion of the battle. It was a chaotic scene with Covenant forces taking cover behind whatever they could find and human Warthogs zooming at high speeds around the camp trying to crush whatever resistance they could under their heavy wheels. 
The ground begun to shake violently and more grunts ran in fear of what may be coming, something was emerging from the mountain side behind some crates overlooking the Covenant encampment, a large rail gun looking weapon which proceeded to incinerate Davis’s tank. 

Dam, Dias sure hoped that his friend wasn’t in their when it blew.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Ok guys waiting for the rest of you, then I will post the next installment here)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, since it seems you have all lost interest in this thread, I'm going to end it here and now.

Basic story is you get the Chief to the ship, only to run into a General that turns out to be the future Arbitor from the Halo franchise. The End!

Thank you all who played, i will pass around some rep as soon as I can


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was fun while lasted at least, were did everybody go?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Basic story is you get the Chief to the ship, only to run into a General that turns out to be the future Arbitor from the Halo franchise. The End!


A note: as 'interesting' an end as this could be it is also not possible in regards to the canon of the halo backstory. At the very least, said general could never be the future arbiter (however that is not the only reason.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

How come darkreever. The Arbitor(San'uanyen) in the Halo series(1,2, and 3), was fighting for the Covenant till about Halo 2, when he was disgraced, and sentenced to death. Thats when he was made the Arbitor, and sent to destory humanity, and later the Master Chief.

Thus I thuoght if I added an interesting thread about how the Arbitor initially came into contact with Master Chief, it would be cool.

It''s quite feesible my friend. If you really need further proof, read the Halo series, and watch the Halo: Legends movie, the second one I beleive.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> It''s quite feesible my friend. If you really need further proof, read the Halo series, and watch the Halo: Legends movie, the second one I beleive.


Actually my thought to the arbiter not being present on reach came from the novels. However it looks as though this was ret-conned and Thel'Vadam is now one of the fighters present during the battle and the one who gave chase.

(From the looks of things, there is no important character by the name of San'uanyen from what I can find.)


Note: you might want to run your posts and PM's through a spell checker before tossing them around. Hell you can even find those on the web if your so inclined.


Wasn't chief already in space, leading a team that was wiped out, before boarding up with the Pillar and so a regular team could not help him get to the thing? I mean he had the injured Linda to save and all that.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Was good while it lasted. 

Not a clue where the others went Samu3. :scratchhead:
Just kinda leaving a character bleeding on the ground there makes me sad.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Wasn't chief already in space, leading a team that was wiped out, before boarding up with the Pillar and so a regular team could not help him get to the thing? I mean he had the injured Linda to save and all that.[/QUOTE]

Actually no, he was in the capsule from the start. Remember, Halo: Combat Evolved, the first one. you wake up in the capsule.

John, a.k.a Spartan 117, was one of the last spartans to be "created" so to speak. As such he was trained later and was not yet delpoyed on Reach or anywhere, so thats false. Plus, he was on Reach as a transfer when the Covenant attacked, i read up on it on the official website. 

Besides that I'll watch my spelling, hehe


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

What? No that is way off, get yourself a copy of The Fall of Reach. He has been with the other members of the spartan 2 program since the beggining. I don't know who has written or editing that site, but they must be completely ignoring some of the official canon (Fall of Reach is canon in the halo universe and story.)

Here, link for you on the novel and a quick synopsis. Chief is indeed in space when he board the Pillar of Autumn before it departs and winds up in the system with one of the halo's.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, I'll double check it. But he is in the capsule as far as Reach is concerned, thats how the first game opens and how Reach ends. there is a glitch way to see him, if you know what I'm talking about.

Anyway, I thought it was a good twist. The threads, done, so lets leave it. I'll check it to see whats up


----------

